
Show HN: Crowdsec, the behavior and reputation-based collaborative firewall - Philippe_H
https://crowdsec.net/2020/09/10/crowdsec-the-community-powered-firewall/
======
Philippe_H
We would love to hear your comments if you feel like. To have a more textual
version:

TL;DR: CrowdSec parses logs from various Data sources, normalizes and enriches
them before applying heuristic scenarii to identify aggressive behaviors and
protect you from most attack classes. Like with fail2ban, things like
credential stuffing, web or port scans, ssh / ftp / telnet brute-force, and
many others are really easy to defeat with the software, but CrowdSec modern
grammar & architecture give the users more possibilities. The global thing is
to generate a IP reputation Database, shared among our community members, that
is fed by them, curated by us and sent back to all members. This could become
the largest ever hack-interferometer.

------
mobula75
Excellent !!

